# Long Beach DM needs 2 players



## Mustadio (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey guys, 

Player for 14 years, DM for 12 years here, new to the Long Beach area.  I'm looking to start a new D&D 3rd Ed. game....I have 2 players lined up and I'd like to have 2 more.  I'd like to explain a couple of notes that you might like to know about my particular style of DMing, just so there's no confusion.  

1.  No rules whores.  Nothing makes a game drag on and on more than people that hold the rules 100% sturdy.  They're only there as an example, and they're welcomed to be disposed of if they don't fit in, which I do quite frequently.  

2.  Use your imagination.  My games are very flashy when it comes to combat or action-related scenes in RPing.  I watch anime and read/draw comic books, so the more "cinematic" you make your experiences the better.  I also give great bonuses for outstanding roleplaying, so it's better incentive to use your imagination instead of generically saying, "I swing my sword."

3.  Maturity.  When presenting a character idea to me, I'd expect that you be aware of the setting of the game that I'd like to run (revealed after meeting up in person to discuss things) and creating a character suited for it.  And also being mature enough to present a character idea and possibly having it rejected if it doesn't seem right.  Don't bail, think of something else.  And no whining, arguing with other players, etc.  I don't put up with it at all, I've seen this stuff destroy friendships and groups, it sucks, so I want my players to be mature and easy to get along with.

That's about it for now, if you have no problems with what I'm saying, feel free to give me a shout on AIM under the nick MustadioBananza, or email me at mustadiob@sbcglobal.net - Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Yog-Blake (Sep 15, 2004)

*Bump*

Still looking for 2 playes!


----------

